# Dixies waiting thread :)



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

Hopefully Dixie will be having her baby/ babies soon. I somehow forgot to write down when she was bred her udder has been filling for a few weeks and ligs have been coming and going all week. This will be the last kidding until next year


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)




----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

She's cute!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck with kidding!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Dixie is sure pretty, happy kidding Erica!


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

what a cutie face!!!! happy kidding!


----------



## HorsePrerace (Jul 25, 2013)

She's sweet!


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

Still waiting .... Her belly is just getting bigger and bigger


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)




----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

So big!!


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

Yea I was thinking maybe she was only carrying a single baby but now I'm thinking/hoping for twins  I know she is sooo tired of me feeling her belly all the time....I love feeling the movement from the baby/babies. It feels like there is a kick boxing match going on in there...lol


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Awww , what a adorable face 
Happy kidding Dixie !


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

Poor thing ...she just lays around and grunts like a little pig.


----------



## iiweazle (Sep 1, 2013)

If we have a pool going put me down for the 10th


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

Ok  ligs are still just coming and going. I've had a couple does ligs come and go but never went this long after it started.


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

Her bag is getting bigger/ tighter. I've noticed her in her favorite spot ( chicken coop) sitting like a dog a few times today just chewing her cud and grunting. The waiting is driving me crazy.


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

Yay!! She has a stream of goo ligs are gone and she is gazing and talking softly shouldn't be long now


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)




----------



## enchantedgoats (Jun 2, 2013)

So big yet so little!!


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Kids yet??


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

No not yet. She's being a big baby  she just wants me to sit and pet her. If I get up to leave she starts hollering like someone is trying to kill her.


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

She usually eats like a pig. I tried to give her some feed and hay to pacifier her but she is not interested in eating anything.


----------



## clementegal (May 23, 2013)

Any kiddies???


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

Still No babies yet. Just a constant stream of goo. Looks like she is gonna wait until the middle of the night. We still haven't got power ran to he barns yet so I'll prob. Just be sitting out there with a flash light hoping my batteries don't die....lol


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

How exciting !!! Keep us posted


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

Water just broke


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Kids yet??


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

No she layed down and started pushing but now has stopped and is walking around


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

How long after water breaks should I be worried? Never had one do this before. Every other time the water broke the doe layed down and pushed the baby out. She has layed down a couple times and pushed but is now up walking around eating.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

You could go in a feel if the baby is stuck.. How long has it been since her water broke?


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

Any news?


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

Twin girls  will post pics in a min


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

Yay!!! good job mama!


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Yay!! What an awesome ending to the kidding season!!!  :dance::clap:


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

Both babies are nursing and mama is happy


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

Dixie still has a bubble hanging . Is that normal?


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)




----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

I don't know??? but those babies are super duper adorable.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Ahh cuties, I love the color.

Yes, the bubble is normal it helps weight the placenta so that it comes out easier. She'll be all done soon...


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

Both were coming out head first with no feet. Thankfully my husband didnt act like a puss and freak out like he usually does. He actuall held Dixie so that I could get in and find the feet.  after that everything went great. Thanks to all the help from you all in the past I didn't panic this time and was able to do what I needed to do


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

So adorable! Good job Dixie! :applaud: And you, Erica


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Nicely done! Congrats on twin does!!!!beautiful babies.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute! Congrats!


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

I'm thrilled that they are both girls


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Have you picked out names?


----------



## AmyBoogie (May 20, 2013)

Congratulations! Good job Dixie


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

No  they need names. Any ideas?


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)




----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Shadoe and Whisper


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Awww congrats !!! They are adorable  
Well done Erica and of course Miss Dixie !

Twin does , hmmm , lets see , ummm , The Dixie Chicks


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

goathiker said:


> Shadoe and Whisper


I like whisper


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Awe! How cute!

Haha Laura! I was just thinking that for a name today! That's funny!


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

Trickyroo said:


> Awww congrats !!! They are adorable
> Well done Erica and of course Miss Dixie !
> 
> Twin does , hmmm , lets see , ummm , The Dixie Chicks


He he that's cute too


----------



## mhoward2 (Jun 30, 2012)

I had a goat named Dixie and I named her girls Doodles and Darlin.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Well , my first goats ever are named Trixie , Pixie , and of course
Dixie  I thought it was cute at the time :shrug::eyeroll::lol:


----------

